# Holiday Greetings 2008



## Retired (Dec 15, 2008)

Despite the difficulties and hardships that have challenged many this past year, the Holiday season is approaching.

Are you celebrating Christmas this year or perhaps Hannukkah in _your_ tradition, and then the beginning of the New Year 2009.

Take a moment to share your plans with us for this year? 

Even if you might be on your own, your friends in the Psychlinks community will be here to provide you with the support you may need during this season, and to try to add a bit of joy to this busy and sometimes stressful time.

May the New Year be a time of renewal, and that you have the opportunity to start some new ventures and work toward good health and happiness.

All the best to you and to your family from the Psychlinks volunteer staff!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2008)

Best wishes to you too TSOW, volenteer staff, administrators and other members 

We celebrate Christmas.  This year I am going to my brother and his wife's place for breakfast to spend time with my father and grandma.  

Then in the evening, it will be my Aunt, Uncle, Cousin, Mom, Brother, Sister-in-law and her brother and Mom and me.  We all get along so well.  We often spend celebrate birthdays, Easter and Thanksgiving together also.  My brother married into a wonderful family.

The best gift of all this year is my Uncle was given a second chance at life.   He had a heart attack, then had two more awaiting open heart surgery and came through the surgery with flying colours.  It was such a shock cause my Uncle takes good care of himself.  But the doctors say it was from his family history.

My Uncle is like a dad to me.  No other gift can come anywhere close to the gift of life for my Uncle.


----------



## Retired (Dec 15, 2008)

Family get togethers make the best gifts to ourselves and also make the best memories to remember when times are difficult.

It sounds like you are very fortunate, NicNak!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks TSOW.  I consider myself very fortunet.  I have some very wonderful family members and friends 



> Are you celebrating Christmas this year or perhaps Hannukkah in your tradition, and then the beginning of the New Year 2009.
> 
> Take a moment to share your plans with us for this year?



What about you TSOW.  What are your plans for this year?  No matter what, I hope they are fantastic for you


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2008)

> What about you TSOW. What are your plans for this year? No matter what, I hope they are fantastic for you



Roast gator with stuffing and another doomed attempt to beat the ladies at dominos?


----------



## boi (Dec 15, 2008)

Im pretty lucky this year, I get to go and spend Christmas with my family in Europe. I like going to my family as I dont have any here in Canada.
All the best to you as well TSOW and to everyone else here....


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> Roast gator with stuffing and another doomed attempt to beat the ladies at dominos?



I once tried Cajun Aligator.  It was intersting....wasn't horrible, but so expendsive.    I wish you better luck at dominos this year :hug:



> Im pretty lucky this year, I get to go and spend Christmas with my family in Europe. I like going to my family as I dont have any here in Canada.
> All the best to you as well TSOW and to everyone else here....



That sounds amazing to go to Europe for Christmas.  I hope they have snow there too!


----------



## boi (Dec 15, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> Roast gator with stuffing and another doomed attempt to beat the ladies at dominos?



roast gator :dimples:

*boi added 0 Minutes and 39 Seconds later...*



NicNak said:


> I once tried Cajun Aligator.  It was intersting....wasn't horrible, but so expendsive.    I wish you better luck at dominos this year :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing to go to Europe for Christmas.  I hope they have snow there too!



No snow, hehe I like it that way...not so big on the snow and cold in Ontario


----------



## Meg (Dec 15, 2008)

I love Christmas time, though I am having to be very careful not to damage my voice at the moment!  I am looking forward to a very swish carolling gig with the chamber choir on Thursday night at a beautifully restored old house that's now a hotel, then singing in the Messiah on Saturday night, and various other carolling gigs the week after.  One of the best things we do is to go carolling at the state hospital on Christmas eve - we visit every ward, singing for about two hours in total.  It's sad seeing so many seriously ill people, especially the kids and babies, stuck in hospital at this time of year, but it feels good to be bringing some Christmas cheer with us and the sound is beautifully resonant in the corridors.

On Christmas day my husband and I will go to church in the morning, then to my relatives for lunch (they're considering a picnic this year... sounds like more trouble than it's worth if you ask me!!) and Joel's relatives for dinner.  A hectic day, but so much fun  

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2008)

Meg said:


> I am looking forward to a *very swish* carolling gig with the chamber choir on Thursday night



I'm guessing that has a different meaning in Oz than in North America...


----------



## gooblax (Dec 15, 2008)

*raises eyebrow* What DOES it mean over in North America...?
I think I'd better Google it, actually.


----------



## Meg (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh dear, really??  It means 'classy' or 'fancy'.  I'm a bit scared to ask what it means in North America!


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 15, 2008)

well, swishing is like rinsing. like you can swish some salt water in your mouth if you have a sore.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2008)

A "swish" or the adjective "swishy" in North America is a somewhat derogatory term for "gay"...

What does it mean in Oz?


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 15, 2008)

swish means gay? i had no idea. maybe that's ottawatonian, ottawa-ish, ottawattian? :lol:

or swish = swiss pronounced with a lisp :bad:


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 15, 2008)

Meg said:


> It means 'classy' or 'fancy'.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 15, 2008)

...I'd never heard that either ITL...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmmm... maybe it's more British than North American (I was born in England).


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2008)

It is really intersting how English words differ in definition between countries.


----------



## Retired (Dec 15, 2008)

> What are your plans for this year?



Thank you for asking!    There are a number of Christmas festivities going on in our neighborhood, and we decided to pass on the gator this year in favor of the old favorite...turkey!

We'll be sharing Christmas dinner with some friends on _The Day_.

However this week, our street place luminaries all along the length of the street, our homes will be decorated, some will play Christmas music, and at the end of the street we will be hosting the neighborhood with cookies and cider, with an expected visit from Mr. and Mrs. Claus.

This weekend we went to the center of town where the annual Christmas parade took place, which we preceded with our annual tailgate Xmas party.

As for the dominoes...well the men are still trying to figure out why the women keep beating us at the game.:red:

IAC we expect to have a wonderful time during the Holidays visiting with friends and telephoning family and friends who live elsewhere.

:cool2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2008)

So... no roast gator with stuffing?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2008)

TSOW said:


> Thank you for asking!    There are a number of Christmas festivities going on in our neighborhood, and we decided to pass on the gator this year in favor of the old favorite...turkey!
> 
> We'll be sharing Christmas dinner with some friends on _The Day_.
> 
> ...



Sounds amazing!  I like the neighbourhood cookies and cider festivities and lights idea!  

I live in Toronto, so the Santa Clause Parade is a bit too much for me with the crowds :blush:  



David Baxter said:


> So... no roast gator with stuffing?



Maybe we should call TSOW the Aligator Hunter :teehee:


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 16, 2008)

Swish is a make of curtain rails and poles here  

Im not celebrating christmas its a hard time for me for many reasons and a lonely time, will be glad whens its over, trying very hard to avoid it. Hope everyone else has a good one


----------



## Retired (Dec 16, 2008)

> So... no roast gator with stuffing?



Gators often come pre-stuffed


----------



## ladylore (Dec 16, 2008)

I wanted to wish everyone at Psychlinks Happy Holidays.

I am going away tomorrow to Manitoba to visit my sister. I will be back on January 3rd.

This will be great as we are celebrating Hanukkah (starts Dec 23 this year), Ukrainian Christmas which means we will have a feast on Christmas Eve and Christmas one Christmas day the way our family celebrated it.

I think it is awesome that we can put so many traditions together and basically have a week long party. :yahoo: :funky:

I have limited access to a computer while I am away but will try my best to pop in during the holidays.

However you plan to spend this time I hope it is restful and brings you lots of joy.

Much love
Ladylore  :grouphug4:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great time planned Ladylore.  It is great that both traditions can be enjoyed together.

Have lots of fun in Manitoba.  Best wishes to you and yours 

:hug:


----------



## evets3 (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep the fire stoked or thermostat on high, peroggies , cabbage rolls , and  turkey and trimmins, nice walk thru the bush and say hello to all the wildlife, turn thermostat higher, cover up with quilt, dog, cat and Mrs Claus on couch and stay peacefull and warm.
Holiday greetings to everyone and the best to the new year
  SteveC


----------



## Mari (Dec 17, 2008)

> Holiday greetings to everyone and the best to the new year



:heart: I will be going Xmas shopping. The first gift I purchased was for my son which I then donated - this cheered me a bit to be able to pick out a gift for him. If anyone has anything that they would like me to pick up I will be happy to do so although please note that it will be with my imaginary money. :2cents: Mari


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm jumping on this thread while people are still around:

Happy holidays everyone! :cute:


----------

